# Record 044 - eBay



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Well, I finally got lucky on eBay. Wasn't exactly a steal, but at least I found a good vintage tool in working condition that wasn't ridiculously priced. I never have such luck. Picked up this Record 044 plough plane with all the blades for around $100. Seller is over the pond, so now begins the long wait for shipping.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

It looks pretty clean and some of the blades look new. I say you done okay. :vs_cool:


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

AmishElectricCompany said:


> Well, I finally got lucky on eBay. Wasn't exactly a steal, but at least I found a good vintage tool in working condition that wasn't ridiculously priced. I never have such luck. Picked up this Record 044 plough plane with all the blades for around $100. Seller is over the pond, so now begins the long wait for shipping.


Looks awesome and with blades! Good find. Stuff sells for a lot less on the other side of the pond, but I've never had the patience or courage to deal with the potential headaches to order from there. Love to hear how it goes and the seller, so I can look them up and buy from them if they do you right.


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

JohnTC said:


> Looks awesome and with blades! Good find. Stuff sells for a lot less on the other side of the pond, but I've never had the patience or courage to deal with the potential headaches to order from there. Love to hear how it goes and the seller, so I can look them up and buy from them if they do you right.


I ordered something from Japan once - aside from it taking over a month to arrive, it was a good transaction. Hopefully this goes well also. I'll keep you posted. Seller is a long-time eBayer and has a store full of lots of goodies. I almost pulled the trigger on an eggbeater drill too, but I've really been pushing my luck with the CFO lately.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

AmishElectricCompany said:


> I ordered something from Japan once - aside from it taking over a month to arrive, it was a good transaction. Hopefully this goes well also. I'll keep you posted. Seller is a long-time eBayer and has a store full of lots of goodies. I almost pulled the trigger on an eggbeater drill too, but I've really been pushing my luck with the CFO lately.



I also have bought things from Japan (Nobody could have possibly guessed that right?) and shipping can take some pretty crazy amounts of time. Rather annoying, but as long as it's a good purchase it's worth it right? 



Looks like a nice plane by the way, hope it does ya lots of good in your shop


----------



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Forgot to update this...

Seller is barnes1659

eBayer since 2003 with 99% positive feedback. Always has nice refurbished tools at reasonable prices. I paid $16 shipping for this item and it arrived from the UK to my doorstep in about 2 weeks.


----------



## RichardMc (Aug 29, 2018)

I have purchased many hand tools on ebay from over the pond over the past several years. Always received items quickly and have been quite satisfied with each tool purchased. Very important to check feedback rating and reviews.


----------



## JohnTC (Mar 1, 2018)

AmishElectricCo said:


> Forgot to update this...
> 
> Seller is barnes1659
> 
> eBayer since 2003 with 99% positive feedback. Always has nice refurbished tools at reasonable prices. I paid $16 shipping for this item and it arrived from the UK to my doorstep in about 2 weeks.


 Checked out his items. He does have some good stuff at decent prices. Thanks for the share.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I buy a lot of things from England, postage is not that bad and delivery to Canada is usually quicker than from the USA, go figure.

However it is hit and miss, I ordered some custom made items from a supplier, after a month when I hadn't received them he made another batch and sent them off, they arrived in four days. Shortly after the original order was returned to him, I asked him to send me that one as well, took another month to arrive.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

AmishElectricCo said:


> I ordered something from Japan once - aside from it taking over a month to arrive, it was a good transaction. Hopefully this goes well also. I'll keep you posted. Seller is a long-time eBayer and has a store full of lots of goodies. I almost pulled the trigger on an eggbeater drill too, but I've really been pushing my luck with the CFO lately.



I have an "egg beater" drill someplace around here. If I run across it I will let you know.


George


----------

